# 1946 Schwinn project



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2017)

Got another Schwinn project in the works. No, I’m not going exclusively Schwinn, but this bike from @oldfart36 was calling my name. Also got my first 2 speed recently that I might hook up. Thought it’d be a great O.A. bath candidate, so I gave it a soak. Kinda messed up though because I woke up fairly early on my day off to get it soaking, had trouble getting the stem out and broke the stem bolt. Ended up having to drill out the threaded hold at the bottom of the forks to beat out the stuck wedge. I should have WD40’d the struck wedge for a while, but didn’t have the patience. Wasn’t exactly sure how much wood bleach to use, so I dumped what I had left in the can, which was almost half. Anyway, by the time it got soaking was around lunch time and had to work today and was afraid to let it soak too long. Ended up taking it out right before dark. Came out O.K., but I’ll go over everything with fine steel and WD40. Was too dark for pics when I was done. One question, if I change the Bendix hub to my ND 2 speed, can I use the same spokes?




 

 

 

 

 

 



Before: I wiped the old grease and crud off.


----------



## ADVHOG (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice Rusty...I'm watching to see how it turns out! I like the stock tank for the OA bath...


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2017)

Keep us filled in with pictures.Oxy bath all the way !


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 13, 2017)

Man, sorry to hear about the AS neck bolt!!! Was worried about how it felt!!! Glad all shipped well! Keep us posted brother.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 13, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Man, sorry to hear about the AS neck bolt!!! Was worried about how it felt!!! Glad all shipped well! Keep us posted brother.




No worries , I got him covered!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> Man, sorry to hear about the AS neck bolt!!! Was worried about how it felt!!! Glad all shipped well! Keep us posted brother.



It was my fault for being impatient, lol.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 13, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Got another Schwinn project in the works. No, I’m not going exclusively Schwinn, but this bike from @oldfart36 was calling my name. Also got my first 2 speed recently that I might hook up. Thought it’d be a great O.A. bath candidate, so I gave it a soak. Kinda messed up though because I woke up fairly early on my day off to get it soaking, had trouble getting the stem out and broke the stem bolt. Ended up having to drill out the threaded hold at the bottom of the forks to beat out the stuck wedge. I should have WD40’d the struck wedge for a while, but didn’t have the patience. Wasn’t exactly sure how much wood bleach to use, so I dumped what I had left in the can, which was almost half. Anyway, by the time it got soaking was around lunch time and had to work today and was afraid to let it soak too long. Ended up taking it out right before dark. Came out O.K., but I’ll go over everything with fine steel and WD40. Was too dark for pics when I was done. One question, if I change the Bendix hub to my ND 2 speed, can I use the same spokes?  YES, YOU CAN USE THE SAME SPOKES!
> 
> View attachment 724105 View attachment 724106 View attachment 724107 View attachment 724108 View attachment 724109 View attachment 724110 View attachment 724111
> 
> ...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 13, 2017)

Here it is after about 5 hours, I was afraid to let it soak overnight. The white came out bright, but a few spots on the blue could be better. Took it out and wiped it with a soapy rag. Should’ve been patient and waited til this weekend so I could’ve set it soaking at night and checked it the next day when I wouldn’t be working. I may try another soak or fine steel wool it.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow, I like!! Some fine steel wool never hurts


----------



## mike j (Dec 14, 2017)

Lookin' good, I think the spokes will be fine.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 16, 2017)

More progress, went over the frame, fenders, guard and fork with steel wool. Kickstand’s back in and working fine. Got the fork mounted. All the hardware cleaned up nicely.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 16, 2017)

Onto the fenders, they were a little beat up, but I beat as many dents out as I could and went over them again with steel wool. I beat on em for a good while, they came out o.k., especially since I have no idea what I’m doing. At least the braces were super straight. Much respect for real body men and fabricators.

Before:


 

 

 

 

After:


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 16, 2017)

Also got the front wheel apart, this baby is crusty. Gonna clean everything up and see how it goes. Not much chrome left, flaking off pretty bad, but I hate to swap out any parts that aren’t total trash. Had to cut 3 spokes out also, R.I.P to them.


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 17, 2017)

Great job. Quick Glo polish can really help with the chrome parts. It does a good job on rust. You can find it on EBay. Definitely worth the price of a jar.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 17, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Here it is after about 5 hours, I was afraid to let it soak overnight. The white came out bright, but a few spots on the blue could be better. Took it out and wiped it with a soapy rag. Should’ve been patient and waited til this weekend so I could’ve set it soaking at night and checked it the next day when I wouldn’t be working. I may try another soak or fine steel wool it.
> 
> View attachment 724205 View attachment 724204




What mixture did you use?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 17, 2017)

ballooney said:


> What mixture did you use?



Didn’t actually measure it, there was about a third of the container left.


----------



## Dgoldman (Dec 28, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 28, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> Any updates?



Haven’t worked on it lately with Christmas. I’m on my night shift this week, that’s usually when I get a lot done, but the kids are out of school this week. Leave it to kids to put a bummer on what I wanna do, lol.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 29, 2017)

Family first brother.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 31, 2017)

That's turning out real nice.almost inspires me to do the OA bath on my 46.are those flat Lobdell hoops on it? I need to find a decent hoop for mine.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 31, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> That's turning out real nice.almost inspires me to do the OA bath on my 46.are those flat Lobdell hoops on it? I need to find a decent hoop for mine.



I assume these are flat Lobdells, they’re pretty rough though.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 11, 2018)

It’s finally off the stand. Got more done recently but the weather’s been crappy. Got my seat sent out and waiting on my A.S. Stem bolt and wedge. Got a 2 speed set up for this bike, but it’s not gonna work. The bigger sprocket won’t fit under the back of the chainguard and I didn’t have the heart to cut an original guard, so I’ll have to find another project for it.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 12, 2018)

Very! cool! Love the way it's turning out!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks great,the blue really stands out. Nice job man!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow, very nice job!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 12, 2018)

What an amazing transformation!  I really like what you have been able to accomplish with the bike.  It’s one nice looking ride!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 12, 2018)

Love that bike @rusty.kirkpatrick


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciate all the compliments, can’t wait to take it for a spin.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 18, 2018)

Man, I love this bike. That blue is such a cool color.


----------



## johnboy (Jan 18, 2018)

Great job, Rusty ! I'm a big fan of the tubular truss rod fork with truss rod holders. Good thing the the fenders weren't missing or beyond repair; they're not the easiest fenders to find. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 25, 2018)

Finally finished the ole ‘46. Got a good deal on it from legendary member @oldfart36. All cleaned up and regreased and rolling nicely. Got my seat top back from @STRADALITE who did a bang up job. 

Here’s a before pic.

Here’s now.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 25, 2018)

Man, that turned out really nice!  I think your restoration brought it right to level it needed to be to look the best.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 25, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> It’s finally off the stand. Got more done recently but the weather’s been crappy. Got my seat sent out and waiting on my A.S. Stem bolt and wedge. Got a 2 speed set up for this bike, but it’s not gonna work. The bigger sprocket won’t fit under the back of the chainguard and I didn’t have the heart to cut an original guard, so I’ll have to find another project for it.View attachment 736542 View attachment 736543 View attachment 736544 View attachment 736545 View attachment 736550 View attachment 736551 View attachment 736552 View attachment 736553 View attachment 736554 View attachment 736555




Nice job , it came really nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 25, 2018)

Really a beauty!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 25, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Finally finished the ole ‘46. Got a good deal on it from legendary member @oldfart36. All cleaned up and regreased and rolling nicely. Got my seat top back from @STRADALITE who did a bang up job.
> 
> Here’s a before pic.
> 
> Here’s now.View attachment 760016 View attachment 760017 View attachment 760021 View attachment 760022 View attachment 760026 View attachment 760029 View attachment 760032




Don't know about "Legendary" LOL  But Man, I love it!!! Feels so good when I know a bike goes to a true Brother! Killer!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 25, 2018)

oldfart36 said:


> Don't know about "Legendary" LOL  But Man, I love it!!! Feels so good when I know a bike goes to a true Brother! Killer!!!



Well of course you are, thanks buddy.


----------

